# suivi (Subst)



## ran

Bonjour,

Comme je ne sais pas exactement ce que veut dire "suivi de marché" en français, il m'est impossible de le traduire en espagnol. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'éclairer ? Y a-t-il un équivalent en espagnol ?

voici la phrase :

"_vous avez reçu la plaquette présentant *mes activités en matière de suivi de marché*, de recherche d'importateurs et de contrôle de qualité_."

El diccionario de wordreference propone "seguimiento" por "suivi", pero "seguimiento de mercado" no me parece bién.

Gracias a todos de antemano !


----------



## chics

Bonjour.

_Segumiento de mercado_ no es superbonito pero se usa, quiere decir que ya los conoces y vas controlando como se comporta y evoluciona, no que investigas ni exploras. Por supuesto, en realidad no controlas nada :-D sólo sigues  miras que pasa por allí.


----------



## ran

Gracias por tu respusta, Chics !


----------



## Jade14

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, 

Comment traduit-on un "*suivi de livraison*"? c'est à dire le statut d'une commande: livré (par exemple)
Ce sont des termes employés par paypal qui se réferrent a des informations que des clients peuvent voir sur le site paypal une fois qu'ils ont payé.

Le "suivi", c'est à dire qu'ils peuvent suivre où ça en est.

Me explico?

Gracias por su ayuda, 
Jade


----------



## GURB

Hola
seguimiento de (la) entrega


----------



## Jade14

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Carla Breut

Hola. ¿Puedo traducir "faire le suivi" por "realizar/hacer el seguimiento"?
Contexto: La veille stratégique sur cette Toile mondial vise à assurer la défense et la sécurité des citoyen en faisant le suivi de l'activité des internautes sur certains sites..."
Merci


----------



## Carla Breut

Se me ocurre otra solución, "realizar un control"/"llevar a cabo un control" ¿?


----------



## Domtom

-
_... de los ciudadanos vigilando la actividad de los internautas..._


----------



## ahbon

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todos!

Tengo un texto sobre criterios de compra en una sociedad. Para los productos profesionales, estos criterios son la calidad, la fiabilidad, *le suivi du fournisseur *y el servicio post-venta.

No consigo encontrar una traducción correcta para esta expresión. ¿El seguimiento del proveedor? No me convence. Imagino que se trata de algún tipo de control de calidad que se sigue realizando una vez que el producto ha sido adquirido. Garantía?

Alguien me ayuda? Gracias!!


----------



## chlapec

Se me ocurre que se refiera a algo así como* la regularidad del proveedor*, es decir, que éste tenga el producto a disponibilidad para su adquisición de forma permanente (tomando como argumento el sentido del adjetivo *suivi* en el contexto comercial (=de producción continua)).


----------



## ahbon

Gracias por la ayuda!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yo lo entiendo como el seguimiento de actuación del proveedor o la supervisión del proveedor.

*"Le suivi du fournisseur* peut être évalué sur 5 critères : Qualité / Délai de livraison / Quantité / Conditionnement / Documentaire. 
Il permet également d'obtenir rapidement une représentation graphique des livraisons et, en définitive, une note d'appréciation."


----------



## ahbon

La supervisión del proveedor me gusta mucho, creo que da justo en la idea que se expresa en el texto. Muchas gracias por las aportaciones.


----------



## bendu

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Buenas noches.

No entiendo mucho la siguiente frase, tal y como está construida:

*Le suivi qui est fait référence aux articles **3* (lancement de campagned’interdiction systématique...) Y luego cita 2 artículos más, pero la frase principal no continúa. 

No sé si *suivi *aquí tiene el sentido de *seguimiento*, porque no se entendería muy bien la frase. Mi propuesta es:

A continuación, se hace referencia a los siguientes artículos: 3 (lanzamiento de la campaña de prohibición sistemática...)

Debo mencionar que es así como empieza una diapositiva de una presentación en ppt., y la diapositiva anterior hablaba del mismo asunto que en esta diapositiva (sobre la violencia)


----------



## Pinairun

¿El seguimiento a que se refieren los artículos...?


----------



## bendu

Sí. Puede ser... Creo que tu opción es más acertada. Gracias


----------



## duncanbuhler

NUEVA PREGUNTA​ 
 hola, me he encontrado con una frase en un artículo acerca de la miel que dice:
<<...et d’assurer un _*suivi-qualité*_  pour les organisations apicoles intéressées.>> 
No sé cómo traducir _suivi qualité_, alguien me podría ayudar?
Gracias!


----------



## gustavozzz

hola...
es "*control de calidad*"


----------



## duncanbuhler

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Yo lo hubiera traducido por "*seguimiento de calidad*". Ver estos ejemplos: http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&q=%22seguimiento+de+calidad%22&meta=lr%3Dlang_es%7Clang_fr


----------



## kamrine13

NUEVA PREGUNTA​ 
 Bonjour,

Au niveau informatique, comment peut -on traduire "suivi de dossier"? "seguir la carpeta"?
C'est un onglet qui permet de réactualiser le dossier par exemple lors du prochain appel...

gracias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
On utilise "*seguimiento del expediente* (del dossier)".

Cependant, s'il s'agit surtout de l'actualiser, on pourrait utiliser aussi "puesta al día/actualización del expediente"


----------



## kamrine13

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DenisB32

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
 Bonjour,
je dois remplir en espagnol un descriptif de formation dans lequel je veux parler de suivi budgétaire.
Comment cela se dit-il en espagnol ?
Merci d'avance.


----------

